# Derivación placa electronica



## tronh (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola compañeros, tengo un problema con una placa electronica de una balanza, ésta balanza funciona con una batería de 12V, el problema viene al sacar un ticket de la impresora, la balanza se reinicia y no saca el ticket, hice una prueba que les puede orientar, conecte un cable directo a la fuente de alimentación y con esto funciono y no se reinicio, el problema viene cuando conecto la bateria al conector de la balanza, que dicho conector va al chasis de la balanza.
Por las pruebas que he hecho se que el problema viene de la placa, porque la placa la probe en otra balanza y da el mismo fallo.
Pienso que es una derivación al chasis de la balanza, pero no que mas pruebas puedo hacer.
Agradezco si alguien me puede orientar.

Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Primero fijate el tema de capacitores electrolíticos inflados o desvalorizados , o con fugas.

¿ Fotos ?


----------



## tronh (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola, antes de tu recomendación estuve observando un capacitor que  comunica con la entrada de la fuente de alimentacion y con la entrada de la impresora, lo medi con un capacimetro y aparentemente estaba bien, pero de todas formas lo cambie, pense que era la solución porque funciono en ese momento y luego el mismo fallo( reinicio de la balanza al sacar el ticket).
Mando una foto de la placa, marco el condensador y algo mas por si sirve de orientación.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2020)

Raro, bastante discreto el circuito, cada integrado tiene su capacitor, no será problema de corriente en la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Capacitor nuevo o reciclado ?

Soldale dos cables a la salida de la fuente , ponelos al tester seteados en Vdc , encendé la balanza e imprimí un ticket !


----------



## tronh (Abr 6, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Raro, bastante discreto el circuito, cada integrado tiene su capacitor, no será problema de corriente en la fuente?


Probe con otra fuente y me da el mismo fallo, el problema esta en la placa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2020)

tronh dijo:


> Probe con otra fuente y me da el mismo fallo, el problema esta en la placa.



y ¿ Probaste con otra impresora ?


----------



## tronh (Abr 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Capacitor nuevo o reciclado ?
> 
> Soldale dos cables a la salida de la fuente , ponelos al tester seteados en Vdc , encendé la balanza e imprimí un ticket !


La fuente tiene varias salidas, me figuro que tendre que buscar la que va hacia la impresora?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2020)

Es una placa bastante discreta, fijate si podes medir con osciloscopio que pasa cuando funcioan la impresora del tiket que deber ser el momento de mayor consumo.
La impresora es de matriz de punto o de transferencia termica?


----------



## tronh (Abr 7, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> y ¿ Probaste con otra impresora ?


Tengo otra balanza que funciona perfecta , he probado a cambiar todo de una a otra, es la placa la que falla,


tronh dijo:


> La fuente tiene varias salidas, me figuro que tendre que buscar la que va hacia la impresora?


Probe sacando un cable de los 12 voltios de entrada a la balanza al multimetro, sacket ticket pero no vi que bajara el voltaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Entonces también probaste esa placa con otra impresora y da problemas ?


----------



## tronh (Abr 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces también probaste esa placa con otra impresora y da problemas ?



He hecho toda clase de pruebas, probe con otra impresora, con otro cable, la placa en diferente balanza, el cable original le quite el conector y lo conecte directo a la fuente y funciona, en cuanto pasa por el conector se reinicia.



sergiot dijo:


> Es una placa bastante discreta, fijate si podes medir con osciloscopio que pasa cuando funciona la impresora del tiket que deber ser el momento de mayor consumo.
> La impresora es de matriz de punto o de transferencia térmica?



Es una impresora térmica, no tengo osciloscopio,   hice una prueba de consumo con el multímetro y el resultado lo compare con el de otra balanza, había poca diferencia.


----------



## tronh (Abr 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces también probaste esa placa con otra impresora y da problemas ?


la balanza aparte de trabajar con 12 v tambien trabaja con 220 de CA , hoy la probe con corriente alterna y va perfecta, espero esto sirva de orientacion.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

yo estoy medio perdido con tu problema, creo suponer que la balanza trabaja con 220V y con 12V bateria, con 220v anda bien, pero con bateria no, es asi?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2020)

Quizas haya algun diodo o transistor para evitar mezclar la bateria con los 220V y la parte de carga tambien.
Mira la zona de la entrada de la bateria, y de cambiar la misma.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

tronh dijo:


> la balanza aparte de trabajar con 12 v tambien trabaja con 220 de CA , hoy la probe con corriente alterna y va perfecta, espero esto sirva de orientacion.


 
Si Ok , pero si hay corte de luz ya no imprimiría ticket !


----------



## tronh (Abr 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Ok , pero si hay corte de luz ya no imprimiría ticket !


A lo mejor me equivoque de foro, tenia que haber ido a alguno de principiantes, de todas formas gracias por tu orientacion.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Quizas haya algun diodo o transistor para evitar mezclar la bateria con los 220V y la parte de carga tambien.
> Mira la zona de la entrada de la bateria, y de cambiar la misma.


Medí las salidas de la fuente de alimentacion con corriente continua y alterna, habia una salida que variaba el voltaje al llegar continua o alterna, donde llegaba  esta  salida a la placa hay un regulador L7812CV, mirare a ver si este es el que falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

tronh dijo:


> A lo mejor me equivoque de foro, tenia que haber ido a alguno de principiantes


 
A que te refieres con eso ¿?


----------



## tronh (Abr 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A que te refieres con eso ¿?


Esta claro, cualquier profesional como tu lo entiende, por mis preguntas y las pruebas que hago, soy un principiante y no me averguenzo, por eso pido ayuda al profesional.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

tronh dijo:


> Medí las salidas de la fuente de alimentación con corriente continua y alterna, habia una salida que variaba el voltaje al llegar continua o alterna, donde llegaba  esta  salida a la placa hay un regulador L7812CV, mirare a ver si este es el que falla.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2020)

tronh dijo:


> Esta claro, cualquier profesional como tu lo entiende, por mis preguntas y las pruebas que hago, soy un principiante y no me averguenzo, por eso pido ayuda al profesional.



El problema de esto es que la ayuda de cualquier profecional en cuanto una reparación de algo que nadie de los que estamos en el foro haya visto, es complicado, muchas reparaciones se basan en experiencia sobre tal equipo o aparato, en el caso tuyo no es tan simple, es como que yo pida ayuda en el foro sobre impresoras industriales de chorro de tinta continua, de las cuales yo he reparado durante decadas, por mas que aqui haya gente con conocimientos de excelencia, es posible que nadie entienda cuando planteo una falla.

Tenes que entender la posición del que está del otro lado.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 13, 2020)

Si con fuente funciona y a batería no...
Una averia tipica está en la conmutación de las dos. En la entrada del alimentador, redondido, la tienes. Puede estar sucia.


----------



## nico7401 (Abr 13, 2020)

Creo no haber leído si probaste la batería a ver qué tensión tiene. Si la batería está muerta también puede generar ese drama. Ya que la fuente está entregando corriente para cargarla y cuando se le exige para imprimir no tiene. Y como a batería no funciona puede ser que la bateria este frita.


----------



## tronh (Abr 13, 2020)

El nombre dijo:


> Si con fuente funciona y a batería no...
> Una averia tipica está en la conmutación de las dos. En la entrada del alimentador, redondido, la tienes. Puede estar sucia.


Te refieres a la entrada de la fuente a la placa base? Estuve resoldando los contactos de la placa que vienen de la fuente de alimentacion.


nico7401 dijo:


> Creo no haber leído si probaste la batería a ver qué tensión tiene. Si la batería está muerta también puede generar ese drama. Ya que la fuente está entregando corriente para cargarla y cuando se le exige para imprimir no tiene. Y como a batería no funciona puede ser que la bateria este frita.


A parte de que la bateria esta bien, tengo otra balanza con las mismas caracteristicas y con esta si imprime bien.


----------



## tronh (Abr 15, 2020)

Despues de tanto insistir y con mis pocos conocimientos di con la averia, al medir la salidas de  la fuente  a la placa habia una salida en la que el voltje era diferente en CC y en CA, segui esa linea en la placa y llegue a una resistencia, desolde una pata y la medi, estaba fuera de valor.
Era una averia sencilla y yo la hice complicada, la gente profesional empieza por donde yo acabe, pero claro como dije en una ocasion soy un aprendiz con ganas de aprender, y terminando dar las gracias a la gente que estuvo colaborando en la solucion a mi averia.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2020)

Me alegro que la hayas podido solucionar el problema, tarde o temprano era obvio que ibas a localizar la falla, teniendo la posibilidad de tener otra balanza igual funcionando, se toma como referencia.


----------

